# What are everyone's go to bait during the heat of the summer?



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Just wondering what guys are using to catch these summer time lunkers. Since the heat really came on I have not been able to catch as many basses even with my trusty crankbaits. I have tried Carolina rigging and Texas rigging to no avail.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

my 7 and 9 yr old girls went to a fishing tourny today (stocked mind you) but we used worms.

earlier in the week we used worms and shrimp and caught 6 small cats. 9 yr old caught fresh water drum and other daughter caught blue gills.

just too hot!


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Shakey head worm or drop-shot with worm or goby head in deeper water,ends of trees or open water deep structure. FISH SLOW>


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Texas rig senko fished shakey style


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i get them on a jig and pork trailer with a small rattle chamber added for extra effect and it seems to work take a look!


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

ive only been night fishing the last 4weeks been catching on 10" worms and blue/black paca craws texas rigged


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Weightless Senko or Sluggo. When the bass are back in the thick stuff getting shade theres nothing better to swim thru the weeds. Totally weedless.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

If you can find Grass you will find the bass. No matter how hot or cold if there is some vegitation that is where they will be. I caught a few from the weeds with a frog bait this weekend as well as punching a texas riged worm or Creature bait through the thick stuff. I got a few on cranks running parallel to Big wood cover (downed trees).


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

i agree with bass hawg. I gave found out that i think if you find moss or mattes on top of the water, fish a frog over that , if not then go deep with a worm.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

top waters or texas rig worms. (live bait will always work)


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

buzzbait early and late!
worms and jigs through the day!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am a horrible soft plastic/jig fisherman I pass up lots of big fish by not penetrating and being persistant enough to fish these areas. By just hitting the easy to reach stuff i am missing lots of summertime action. 

Hey Larry....texas rig shakey style? that sounds interesting. details please:B


----------



## One Sock (May 25, 2007)

slow rolling a spinnerbait early usually produces, once the heat hits and the sun is bright, I switch to a 9 inch mandigo shakey head worm, flukes on jig heads and always a drop shot rod. 

Drop shotting will almost always produce fish for me, I like to fish small worms 3-4 inchs including spade tails and gobies on my drop shot rig,

instead of using expensive drop shot weights just crimp a bullet weight like the water gremlins to the bottom of the line, you might lose more weights but they are very cheap to begin with


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The last three days my brother and I have only been able to catch them on crankbaits about 4'-6' down. My brother caught a 12" bass with a fluke hooked weedless with a split shot about 3 foot from the bait bouncing it off the bottom. Other than that every bass we caught were on Rapala DT4's, Strike King Pro 4S, and Bass Pro Nitro that goes down from 2'-4'. I am sorry to say but I do not have the patience to plastic bait fish. I know I need to work on it so that I would be able to expand my fishing tactics.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

what lake were you fishing


----------

